# Are two better than one?



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok guys, I really could use some advice!! I have an opportunity to add another malt to my family in June and while I always in the back of my mind intended to get Pippin a little brother or sister one day, I never thought I would have the type of opportunity that my breeder is giving me right now.

For those that have more than one malt, do they fight all the time over toys, treats, food, attention....or do they eventually get used to each other and become best buddies? If I have a male....is it better to get a female this time or should I get another boy? How do you feed each of them and do they potty at the same time? What are the logistics of having 2? I am soo scared that either they are not going to like each other at all or even worse, that they are going to like each other better than ME and I'm going to be the one left out in the cold all sad and alone. I guess some of these questions must sound pretty silly, I just want to make a good decision. So what do you guys think? Should I go for it?


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Go for it, I am still working on hubby 
I have 2 dogs, one is not a Maltese. Flurry loves Snowflake so much.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Jan 25 2005, 09:01 PM
> *Ok guys, I really could use some advice!!  I have an opportunity to add another malt to my family in June and while I always in the back of my mind intended to get Pippin a little brother or sister one day, I never thought I would have the type of opportunity that my breeder is giving me right now.
> 
> For those that have more than one malt, do they fight all the time over toys, treats, food, attention....or do they eventually get used to each other and become best buddies?  If I have a male....is it better to get a female this time or should I get another boy?  How do you feed each of them and do they potty at the same time?  What are the logistics of having 2?  I am soo scared that either they are not going to like each other at all or even worse, that they are going to like each other better than ME and I'm going to be the one left out in the cold all sad and alone.  I guess some of these questions must sound pretty silly, I just want to make a good decision.  So what do you guys think?  Should I go for it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31494*


[/QUOTE]

Go for it! I had the exact same questions as you... exactly!! I got Catcher in July when Kallie was two. They still do not love each other. They play a lot together but Catcher is very bossy and he takes Kallie's toys and she lets him. But that's OK... I still think Kallie is better off having him around. Now when I'm not here at least Kallie isn't totally in an empty house. I do keep them crated separately, in large wire crates, side by side.

I'm not left out. They both fight over me!









I like the idea of one boy, one girl. But I've heard that it makes no difference at all as far as getting along... 

They are so different that I have the best of both worlds... a more high strung Kallie and a peaceful Catcher... I honestly wish I had three... I love this!!

They both go on potty pads.... usually not at the same time. Kallie will usually wait for Catcher to go first. I guess he's the alpha of the two. 

One thing that helped tremendously was having a play pen for Catcher. I feed him there and put him there first thing in the morning because he can't be trusted... still chewing on things, etc. This gives Kallie a chance to be top dog and by herself, etc. And it allows them to eat in peace without the other bothering them. And Catcher can chew on a bone without Kallie whining for it, etc.... it's a lifesaver. 

Kallie sleeps with me and Catcher is in a crate next to the bed. At about 5:30-ish in the morning when we all go to the bathroom, Catcher will then want to get in bed with us and I always let him. And then I cuddle with him for a while after cuddling during the night with Kallie. 

I guess the only negative is that I have to be sure that I give Kallie enough attention. Catcher is still in the puppy stage (8 months) and just so darn cute and such a cuddler that I want to cuddle him all the time and I don't want to hurt Kallie's feelings... yet she is not much of a cuddler.... so I just try to give both attention. I think it would be a lot easier if there was another human living here...

But gosh, yes... do go for it.... it is twice the kisses, twice the love, twice the fun....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh gosh! Lucky you. I LOVE having two malts. Even though mine were littermates, they were apart for 3 months and I don't think they remembered each other. They are the best of friends, but by no means do they ignore us. They tussle and play, but then they want a lap and a snuggle. They tug at a nylabone, or a toy, but they don't really fight. Sadie is clearly the alpha in the group, but I see Sassy asserting herself more and more each day. I can't speak to the sex issue cause I've only ever had female dogs. You gotta figure though - double the vet bills, double the food bills, double the cost of wee pads, etc. In a way I think that it makes life easier to have two. At our house the addition of Sassy meant that Sadie had a playmate and that took the heat off of the 10 year old bichon. I never thought I'd go from 1 to 3 in a matter of months, but I wouldn't have it any other way.

Keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I pondered the same things, I am a big guy but Sampson is MY baby, he is so jealous of me and I wondered how it would effect him bringing another malt into the picture, at first it was touch and go, I didnt think they would get along, Maggie was a pup, full of it, wanting to play and romp, Sampson was a couple years older, settling down, irritated by her play, but now? you can not seperate the 2, even though Sampson still enjoys some time alone with me, a ride in the car, a trip to my moms, etc Iam glad I did it and have been considering a third addition to the family, I cant say every experience would work out, my wife thinks a third is too much but you never know till you try


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

It just all depends. The best thing to do is bring your baby to the breeder's house and let them interact. Mine occasionally would kiss each other but I wonder it's for love or because they smell food off their breaths. They have no affection towards each other. They don't even like sleeping together. They love ME like crazy though! I don't think you'll EVER have to worry about them forgetting about you! lol


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well i used to have a cocker spanial/ welsh corgi mix and had a roommate for a few months move in (my mom was out of state for a while last year) she had a lasa apasa puppy they were pretty close in size and seemed to really enjopy having each others company so i would say it was a good experience and would say go for it getting pippin a buddy to hang out with, when they get sick of each other they always come running to you lol...loki was nothing at all like sunny but hey i tried to help


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Go for it!!














I want to get Caesar a friend someday when we actually live in a house, not an apartment


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

They are like any other siblings... they fight all the time, and they are inseperable all the time.. at least our girls are.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I may be the odd man out here, but I prefer having just one. I visit family and friends a lot and it is much easier with one to take them along. I drag Lady around town with me on weekends running errands, too. She really enjoys our outings and I'd hate to deprive her of them.

Another major consideration in my opinion is the expense. As most of you know, Lady has major health issues and her vet and medication expenses are really high. None of these health problems (epilepsy, diabetes) started until she was 4, so I would caution everyone considering getting another to think "worst case" when figuring the expense, not just the first year spay & shots expense. Maltese are prone to a host of heath problems which can be expensive to deal with ($2,000 liver shunt, $1,500 luxating patellas, etc.). Many Maltese are turned into rescue simply because their owners can't afford a health problem that arises later on, one they didn't plan for. Pet insurance is "iffy" as I have heard many stories of it not covering major illnesses or being cancelled shortly thereafter.

If you do decide to get another one, I think timing is very important. Many people make the mistake of getting 2 puppies close together and end up with 2 untrained and not very well behaved dogs. Again, many pairs end up in rescue for this reason. It's best to wait until your first one is completely trained and a good role model for the 2nd.

My former vet believed that if you got another dog, it should be before other dogs in the household are 5 years old. They have the best chance to adjust then, plus it's just not fair to have a puppy bothering an older dog constantly.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Technically I don't have two, but my roommate has Tini's brother and I just love having the two of them. For a while I was hoping I was going to get Milo when the lease was up, but I don't think that is going to happen...which, now that I think about it is okay. 

I am going to agree with Lady's mom in saying it is so much harder if you want to take your babies with you when you go out. Tini goes everywhere with me on the weekends. I smuggle her EVERYWHERE! I don't know if I could do that with two. It's a hard decision to make, because they are so fun and so cute, and so funny to watch play (Tini and Milo had a "race track" in the apartment and when they get going...they get going!!!)!

If you Pippin with you everywhere then it's something to think about... if he more a stay at home dog, then I would say by all means get a buddy!!! JMO!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree with Natalie. I would love two maltese... but i also worry about jealousy between kodie and a new baby... and taking them with me places... other than that.. I think it would be lots of fun!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

For me one dog is enough , but i also have 3 children and 2 birds lol oh and 1 husband







Chico is a high mataindance dog though 2 i think would send me over the edge ! :lol:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd get another in a heartbeat because I love dogs. I would really love to get a second one before I have to start working full time so I could work with the two of them and then would have each other during the day when DH & I are gone to work. But right now, our place is a little small for two dogs so it just isn't practical right now. But if you can do it, I say do it!







My grandmother used to breed Lhasa Apsos and she said dogs are way better in pairs, so that's why she's always had at least 2.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

A couple other thoughts on this question.... Even though I love having two and would never want to go back to having just one.... ever..... those considering two should know that for my situation, there was a change in the dynamics between Kallie and me. Before I got Catcher, Kallie and I were more bonded, I think. Not sure how to explain it but I think the connection was more intense between us. It was this way with my first Maltese, Rosebud, also. 

I felt that I was just too attached to Rosebud, if that is possible. I didn't feel it was mentally healthy. I felt that the next go 'round that I should have two so that I am not so intensely bonded to my dog and therefore less anxious and would worry less about her, etc. Having two sort of diffuses the anxiety I used to feel if just the slightest thing was wrong. Don't misunderstand.... I still worry, and I love them both beyond words, but there just isn't that anxiety that comes with having "all my eggs in one basket."

The relationship is definitely different when there are two. Not worse... just different and in many ways, better. Kallie has assumed the role of "big sister" and she is much, much more obedient.... sort of wanting to please me more. The only "bad" part is that she is intimidated by Catcher since he has that "full of himself" puppy attitude. I'm thinking that as he becomes more mature that their relationship will change... for the better.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 26 2005, 01:44 PM
> *A couple other thoughts on this question.... Even though I love having two and would never want to go back to having just one.... ever..... those considering two should know that for my situation, there was a change in the dynamics between Kallie and me. Before I got Catcher, Kallie and I were more bonded, I think. Not sure how to explain it but I think the connection was more intense between us. It was this way with my first Maltese, Rosebud, also.
> 
> I felt that I was just too attached to Rosebud, if that is possible. I didn't feel it was mentally healthy. I felt that the next go 'round that I should have two so that I am not so intensely bonded to my dog and therefore less anxious and would worry less about her, etc. Having two sort of diffuses the anxiety I used to feel if just the slightest thing was wrong. Don't misunderstand.... I still worry, and I love them both beyond words, but there just isn't that anxiety that comes with having "all my eggs in one basket."*


man... that makes me really think... I do think its VERY unhealthy how Kodie and I are... and i dont think it will get any better... -_- Hes SOOO attached its scary! And honestly... so am i. I know that for my own well being I need to do something. Lets face it... dogs dont live forever! I dont think i will deal very well when the time comes.. both of us are already having problems when I even leave the house. Just imagin how bad things were when Kodie was neutered this past Sept. I think I posted this ... I couldnt even leave the room without him going CRAZY! He still goes crazy but not as bad. He has to see me at all times it seems. Honestly though... i dunno what to do. I cant get another dog right now because my parents wont allow me to while i'm living under their roof (i'm hoping to move out in about 2yrs if i save enough money). I am afraid the damage is done... we are BOTH too attached now.







-_-


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

okay, most of you know I have a herd at my house and the biggest concern I could add is agreeing with Ladys Mom, just make sure you are in the position to financially supply for both. We let our first one pick out our second one. We took him with us to the breeders and he had a definate reaction to the puppies and we knew which one he wanted..it was an instant bond, he loved Josie from the beg..but there were others we saw that he wanted nothing to do with some of them and others it took an hour or more before he would even try to play with them. With Josie he started kissing on her and their tails started wagging right away. I have no experience with this and do not know if this is the best way to pick a mate for you baby, but it worked for us. We both have one on one time with each one of them and we all are one big happy family on the king size bed. Of course I get the corner of the bed because they are bed hogs.....but would not have it any other way...


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I wouldnt have it any other way... I love my girls beyond words







.

I agree with everyone's coments. Lady's mom has a very good point too. 

Good luck


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I say go for it too, if that's what you want. Will & Gracie are littermates and they are close, close, close. When they were babies I sometimes felt they were more interested in each other than me. That has changed, and now that they are two, they both want my attention at the same time









Little Brie is different. She is very attached to me, and not so much with Will & Grace. She loves to play with them, and tries to copy everything they do, but if I leave the room, she follows me immediately and she always wants up on my lap if I'm sitting anywhere. 

I just love having three. I make sure I give Will & Grace as much attention as Brie, so they have accepted her very well. She is acutally quite bossy with them







It's quite a production when we all go out, but there is also three times as much love & kisses.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you for all the wonderful advice!!! I think I am going to go for it....I am going to email my breeder and make sure she's ok with me bringing Pippin with when I pick out the new pup, I'm pretty sure that it won't be a problem. I just hate leaving him home all alone all day long while I'm at work...and then when I do come home there are nights where I am just so dead exhausted and he is ready to play now that mommy is home....it makes me feel bad. So I think getting a playmate for him will make him happier and make me feel much better too! I already have a hard time going to dinner, shopping, etc so it's probably healthier for me to have another....I'm hoping with two I won't worry so much or feel so guilty any time I have to leave the house.







I am very comfortable with my decision, thank you to everyone for the help! You guys RULE!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Pippinsmom--Give us the 411!! Do you want a boy or girl? When are you going to meet with the breeder?

I use to think that Cloud needed a friend too. I was sad leaving him home alone. But, I think he would rather be alone. It always seems like they fight like siblings. I'm always having to break them up.







I'm sure if Noriko was to go away for good now, then he'd be sad because he's use to her. But, they can't share toys or anything! They are selfish lol.

But, this is my story. Don't worry. See who Pippin likes to play with the most and all. It would definitely be great for YOU to have too!!!!!!


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Jan 25 2005, 09:01 PM
> *Ok guys, I really could use some advice!!  I have an opportunity to add another malt to my family in June and while I always in the back of my mind intended to get Pippin a little brother or sister one day, I never thought I would have the type of opportunity that my breeder is giving me right now.
> 
> For those that have more than one malt, do they fight all the time over toys, treats, food, attention....or do they eventually get used to each other and become best buddies?  If I have a male....is it better to get a female this time or should I get another boy?  How do you feed each of them and do they potty at the same time?  What are the logistics of having 2?  I am soo scared that either they are not going to like each other at all or even worse, that they are going to like each other better than ME and I'm going to be the one left out in the cold all sad and alone.  I guess some of these questions must sound pretty silly, I just want to make a good decision.  So what do you guys think?  Should I go for it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31494*


[/QUOTE]


I have 3!!!! When I only had 2, I felt like something was still missing and found that my "family" was finally complete when my fiance gave me my third furbaby for my birthday! I would only recommend you add to your family if you can devote even more love, time and dedication to the new puppy. All of mine adjusted very well with each other and quickly too! It's a lot of work... so Good luck on your decision!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

For those of you who have more than one maltese, How do you take them out with you?(like shopping)Do you have more than one carrier??? I want to get one more maltese too but I wasn't sure if I can carry two at same time.


----------

